# We sheered the sheep for my yarn!



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

I came here with questions about sending some fleece to the Wool Mill in NE awhile back … now I’m ready to start the process!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

How exciting for you! Is that going to Brown Sheep in NE? The only connection I have is that I use their wool.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

How fantastic


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

YAY!!! The cleaner it is before it goes to the mill, the cleaner it will be when you get it back. Spend about 3-5 hours picking out most of the big stuff that you can get out. It will be well worth it in the long run.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

wow wow wow
You go, gurl!
Do keep posting about the series of events that will transpire. How fun!


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you ! I’m so excited. I mailed the 8 lbs to the Wool Mill in Stromsburg NE today!! I will keep you posted. Kelsey is wonderful to work with.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

That fleece looks huge! Lots of yarn = lots of knitting!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

nanakathy said:


> I came here with questions about sending some fleece to the Wool Mill in NE awhile back … now I’m ready to start the process!


Ive always wanted to do that!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Please let us follow your adventure as it moves through steps.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Exciting! Can't wait to see your yarn 🤩


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nanakathy said:


> I came here with questions about sending some fleece to the Wool Mill in NE awhile back … now I’m ready to start the process!


that is so interesting


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see it completed!


----------

